
Artificial Intelligence Learns to Learn Entirely on Its Own - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/artificial-intelligence-learns-to-learn-entirely-on-its-own-20171018/
======
whitten
Researchers matched AlphaGo Zero against the earlier champion-beating version
of the program. AlphaGo Zero won 100 games to zero.

What’s novel about AlphaGo Zero is that instead of just running the tree
search and making a move, it remembers the outcome of the tree search — and
eventually of the game.

